# Everything you need to know about MT2



## aminoman74 (Mar 29, 2012)

*How should I dose   MT-II?
*           Melanotan II dosage it is recommended to start out small and build up.  A typical starting dose is around   .25mg and max dose reaching 1mg.  Desensitization happens quick, the first administration is an opportunity to dose low to avoid Melanotan 2 side effects. Same goes for bremelanotide (PT-141) dosage unfortunately.
*How much MT-II   should I buy and how long will it last?
*           Skin type I:  30-50mg
Skin   type II:  20-30mg
           Skin type III:  10mg
           Should last entire summer or   season
*Am I a good candidate for MT-II?
*           Melanotan is best suited for the folks with skin types I & II.  Prior sun damage, scars, tattoos, freckles, moles, hair color, etc are deciding factors prospective MT-2 users consider.
*Melanotan Dosing according to Skin Type*:  Knowing your skin type is one   detail which will help create a public user log.  There are 10s of thousands of   melanotan users worldwide who share the experience.  Raise awareness and help   others who want to hear success stories, complications and failures.
*Melanotan 2 Weight Loss:*    Melanotan II peptide usage results in adipocyte lipolysis. Dose low-moderate between meals to increase fatty acid oxidation, reduce food intake, and increase energy.
*Loading dose:*  Load with .5-1mg once a day.  People   who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results.    Don???t worry if you miss occasional days.  It will not make much difference,   focus on the cumulative effects.  A   tan generally sets in 3 days after UV rays.  Dose and expose yourself gradually   to UVR when tanning.  
*Maintenance dose:*  Maintenance   is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you   want.  Yes, that will happen.  With enough UVR, you will get much darker than   you have even been before.  A maintenance dose can help prolong   super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers.  
*Melanotan II Dose:*  Your first injection should be a very small   dose, for example .25mg (250mcg).  See how you react.  Goal should be to feel   nothing.  Dose after dinner, before bed.  Any dosing chart stating that you   should take a high dose (according to your weight) is dated and potentially dangerous


----------



## Swfl (Aug 14, 2013)

Surprised no one ever commented on this thread.. Good info here


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't even see this. Nice info! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 14, 2013)

Good info
I love mt2


----------



## Christsean (Aug 14, 2013)

Great info. I am a type I. I just ordered some MT2.... can't wait to try it out.


----------



## stankyleg (Aug 17, 2013)

Make this a sticky


----------



## Bronick (Aug 18, 2013)

Brilliant post OP, lot's of great info!  I've been reading that more and more that a smaller incremental dose is more effective and prevents a lot of the unwanted side effects (nausea, flushness, moles) but doesn't really deter the positive side effects (libido boost, morning salutes, fat burning).  I also just read a post where someone mentions taking an anti-histamine prior to pinning to help with the side effects.  Also, I've read the purity will play a role in if you get freckles and moles or not.  Not sure if there's truth in that, but just in case I only order from companies that offer a certificate of analysis with their order.  Call and ask them and if they don't... stay away!  and if they don't have a phone number... REALLY stay away, LOL. I like GWP and Rockstar Chemicals, both have been really high quality so far.


----------

